# HAPPY B DAY TO ME



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day the 21st of Nov is my Birthday 


I am 68

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You sneaky Pete.... 

Ya got that one in just under the wire JJ!!!! 

HAPPPYY BIRRRRTHDAY JJ!!!!!! 

GO blow out some candles man!! 

Dirk


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ!!!!!!!!!


Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ, ya ol' scutter!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday old friend. Just 2 months ahead of me for the same age.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B-day, take your sister out to eat.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Birthdays are a good thing. Remember, those who have more birthdays live longer!! 

Happy birthday


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

Hope it was a great birthday. You have me beat by a little over half a month (mine is 12/14/1945).

Many happy returns of the day,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes.... Happy Birthday, JJ.....



































Have a great one..........


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

May you have many more.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday








Go run some trains before the rain hits... 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day, JJ 


-Kevin.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you have a good day? Hope so, you deserve it. Happy Birthday JJ!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry we are later.

Hope you had a good fun day and ran some trains.










Happy B-Day John J.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sto Lat, J.J.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the B day Wishes. My DSL has been down Just about after I posted this. They just got it up and running this afternoon. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you feel any older, JJ???????????????


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, happy birthday, a little late. Keep trying to catch me. I've got a 4-5 year head start. I hope the difference never changes. Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations JJ. I hope you outlive at least two more pick up trucks. Please let us know when you think you are getting old. 
Don't bother trying to grow up.... it's way too late.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ, and many more

Chuck&Gerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday JJ. Hope you ran a train.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Nov 2013 05:13 PM 
Thank you all for the B day Wishes. My DSL has been down Just about after I posted this. They just got it up and running this afternoon. 

JJ
..................................................................................................................................................
That's ok john. The Birthday cake I posted is still good, but I had to eat the Ice cream due to it started to melt. It was good though.. lol.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Whajya get yourself, JJ? Any new toys? 

:]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you had a good one JJ, got a year to go to catch up with me.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

J.J., I hope you had a good birthday and that you have many, many more.

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a good Birthday. I splurged and bought steel for my next car barn and the concrete to put the present one in place. 

Thank you for the B day Wishes 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well go for it JJ...looks like cooling off by weeks end....yuc.. 

Glad your mak'n progress on your car barns. Exciting eh!! 

Dirk


----------

